# ivf and egg sharing out of uk



## juls24 (Apr 1, 2008)

hi there we are currently seeking private treatment and considering our options for clinics outside of the uk. I have pcos and my partner has a low sperm count,i have a child from a prev relationship so cant get treatment on the nhs.

i am quite happy to egg share to cut the cost of the ivf at the clinic,and wondered if any of you had experiences of this outside the uk and treatment waiting times/prices?? Where is best to go??

Any help is much appreciated


----------

